# ICD 10 Drug Abuse in Remission



## jedcoder17 (Sep 20, 2016)

I know there is drug dependence in remission codes in icd10 but what do you all use for drug _abuse_ in remission? Thank you!


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 21, 2016)

Dependence means a person has a psychological or physical need for a substance and without it they will experience symptoms of withdrawal. Abuse means a person is using a substance in a manner that could be damaging to their health and well-being. It doesn't mean they are addicted. If they become addicted, then they become dependent. Drug abuse is what leads to drug dependence in other words.

Drug dependence in remission codes are used to identify a person who is not currently shows signs or symptoms of dependence, but they may or may not still be using the substance. There are no codes for drug abuse in remission because if a patient is no longer abusing the substance, they aren't in remission, they've just stopped abusing it. You either are or are not abusing a substance. 

The guidelines state:
"• If both use and abuse are documented, assign only the code for abuse 
• If both abuse and dependence are documented, assign only the code for dependence 
• If use, abuse and dependence are all documented, assign only the code for dependence 
• If both use and dependence are documented, assign only the code for dependence"


----------



## daedolos (Mar 23, 2017)

Is there no personal history of drug dependence?  I only see one for nicotine.

Peace
?_?


----------



## Marianna822 (May 8, 2017)

I use z86.59 for a history of drug abuse.


----------

